# My baby girl :)



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

After 5 month waiting for my chi puppy, I got her yesterday.
I named her Lizzie, and she is 10 weeks old.

She has such a great personality, she is very cuddly, and always want to be on my lap 
She also like to play, but in the right proportion.
She is an opposite to my yorkie boy that are very hyper and always on the go.
She cry everytime that i leave the room, and wanna be with me all the time.
I am sooo happy with her  
I hope it’s not just the first days, and that she will remain that sweet.

Here is some pics of her (she is scared of the camera, so very few for a moment).


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh she is cuuuuuttteeee!!! How exciting, I know you've been waiting for you puppy a long time! Mine was the same way when I first got him, he wanted to stick with me like glue, and cried when I left the room. And he was so sweet and cuddly, and he still is.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG she is adorable! :love5:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations she is extremely cute


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

She is so sweet. What a cute little puppy. I'm sure you and she will be very happy together.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

oh my she is so cute. i'm so happy for you both. i'm drooling at the pictures


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

She is just adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow, she is super cute! :love5: Congratulations!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

OH she is so cute!! She reminds me of my little Junie when she was a puppy! I am sure she will be wonderful and you two will have a fabulous time together!


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrads on new chia babie she is beautiful.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww she's precious Congrats


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats! She is precious! :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She's adorable!
Congrats!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awww...she is so adorable!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

She is just adorable, too sweet!!

Nichole


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

What a sweetie, she is so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

She's sooo gorgeous!

Lots of pics please when she is less wary of the camera!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you all !! 


Today she cried a lot, so I took her to the bed with me, and I didn’t slept all night, because I was so afraid that I will smash her 
She slept very close to me, under the blanket ! I have no idea how she can breath there…my yorkie never did it, but I guess it’s a Chihuahua thing 

She is very gentle, sweet little girl.
Chis are amazing breed 

My yorkie very sad and don’t wanna be with me now. 
he is angry and jealous.
When I come to pet him, he going to another room, and didn’t come to sleap with me at night.
He also doesn’t want to play with Lizzie, (he is very playful and loves other dogs), so I guess it will change soon.
And she wanna play with him, but he just barks at her.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww congrats im glad u finally found a chi!!! 

Twiglet sleeps under the covers too  im sure your Yorkie will get used to her being around


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations, she is just perfect!!!!   Don't worry about Yorkie, he'll be fine eventually and I am sure they will become best friends.....
So give us some details!!  Where did you get her from....... I'd love to hear, because I know you spent loads of time looking for your perfect Chi.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats! She is adorable!!!! 

Stewie & Gracie both sleep under the covers with us. Stewie will even crawl inside our duvet sometimes! 

Sammie HATED Stewie when we first got him. But she loves him now. She's wasn't too fond of Gracie, but had already learned to just ignore her (she got in a lot of trouble when we first got Stewie!). She plays with both of them now. I don't think she really likes puppies much...something about them bother her! Just give it some time...I'm sure your yorkie will come around!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks again everyone ! 



> Congratulations, she is just perfect!!!! Don't worry about Yorkie, he'll be fine eventually and I am sure they will become best friends.....
> So give us some details!! Where did you get her from....... I'd love to hear, because I know you spent loads of time looking for your perfect Chi


Hehe, this is the same puppy on the thread that I asked about 3 girls. (Lizzie is the last one there). 
Her father as I understand was a USA champion, but her mammy, not my type of chi… (long nose). But now Lizzie doesn’t have a long nose, so I hope she will stay that way.



> Sammie HATED Stewie when we first got him. But she loves him now. She's wasn't too fond of Gracie, but had already learned to just ignore her (she got in a lot of trouble when we first got Stewie!). She plays with both of them now. I don't think she really likes puppies much...something about them bother her! Just give it some time...I'm sure your yorkie will come around!


I am 100% sure he will love her, I know his personality, it’s just takes time, he crazy about dogs and play with them.

What boring me much much more…that he ignore me.
He doesn’t want to do anything with me after I got her


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I can’t believe how cuddly she is.(I love it) 
She always want to get kisses, and hugs, and totally a lap dog…

Many people say that males much more cuddly than females…in my case it’s totally opposite, so I guess it’s just a personality.

She is friendly with everyone she see (not exactly what I wanted as you know, but as long as she will love me much more than strangers, I will be ok with that. )


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats! She is so cute! You are going to love her to pieces, I'm sure! Chi's are the best!!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I **L-O-V-E** her!! Congratulations, I can't wait to hear chi stories!


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

She is adorable congrats!!!!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks, i will add new pics now, and some stories


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

She hate to be alone, she start whine so loud, that all the neighbored hear her…

She like sto be on my lap 10 hours a day 

And she always pee on my sweaters  it’s her favorite spot to pee after the carpet.

My yorkie in her age slept only around 5 hours a day, and other time he played…Lizzie in other way, sleep all the day and all night long, and just play for around a hour a day…
She is a little sleepy princess  

My yorkie is defiantly more smarter than her, but she is a sweeter one, and a cuddly one. (it’s more important to me).

He keep stealing her food…so I started to feed them on other rooms.

And when they play, she always biting him on the aggressive way, so he doesn’t like to play with her.
I hope one day they will became friends.
And he stil hate me, and can’t forgive me about the second dog…what a selfish boy.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Your yorkie is super cute too! He will come around. When I got Cash, Junie was soooo mad at me. She would sit on the opposite side of the room and just stare at me. But now, they are best friends and we have a hard time when we have to separate them. Just give him time and continue trying to love on him. He will come around. By the way, what is his name?


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

awww your yorkie is really adorable too! Alot of yorkies around here are huge and not as cute as yours!!!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She's soo adorable!
Carl was VERY clingy and whiny at first. He would follow me around the house and cry if I went in another room.
Luckily he's gotten over that- it gets annoying after a while! He's still a lap boy, but he's not such a whiner 

Your yorkie is adorable!!! He sounds like such a fun dog.
I'm sure he's just jealous of your new dog, since it sounds like you're spending so much time with her.
You have to teach him that she's not there to replace him. Make him feel special too.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

OOOOOh my gosh! How sweet! Very adorable little girl.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

She's a real sweetie give her a big hug from me. I just love puppies soooo much. x x


----------



## cutupangel123 (Nov 20, 2006)

aw she is super cute


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Both your pups are adorable. Congrats! Your yorkie boy will come around, but I'd make sure to give him extra attention so he won't feel as jealous of the new one. He may become more cuddly and then you'll have 2 cuddle bugs!!


----------



## cgmateo2 (Nov 20, 2006)

How wonderful for both of you. Isn't a new baby just the best thing ever? How does she like her new big brother? 
Cyn


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats! She's gorgeous....very pretty girl


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks to everybody, you are so nice 

Lizzie more than 3 weeks in our home, she doing very well.
Very sweet, cuddly and quet girl.
It’s so weird for me that she is so easy in everything.

She LOVES my yorkie boy sooo much ! She always wanna play with him.
He also likes her, but always steals her food …and sometimes try to attack her, so I am always near them when they plays, because I am afraid he will hurt her.

After all this time, he still hates me !
I am not exist for him anymore .
I am very sad about it, but atlist I have Lizzie now, and she is sooo great.

Here some new pics of her


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she is just adorable :love5: what a super sweet face!

you know i was just going to ask you if you had any new pics


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Lizzie is adorable! No wonder you love her so much. I don't think Boop ever rolled/rolls over willingly like that except for early in the morning now, under the blankets, to get a tummy rub.

Can you spend a little one-on-one time with your Yorkie? He might feel a bit abandoned now that he has to share you with Lizzie.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a sweet face!!

Aw I feel bad for your poor little Yorkie! He probably feels that he was replaced. Make sure to make him feel special. Give him as much attention as you're giving Lizzie!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwwww, so cute ^_^ She has a little stripe like Yoshi  When you get a new dog also, you are supposed to still have your first dog come first. Feed him first, pet him first, greet him first, etc. so he doesn't feel replaced. The new one will know no different, but the old one will, because they are used to things happening a certain way. He probably feels a little replaced, poor guy


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

When we brought in a second dog we made sure our first dog, Boo, knew she was the queen. You have to give your yorkie boy extra attention. Dogs are very intuitive and he can feel your excitement about Lizzie. He needs you to feel that excitement for him! Congratulations on Lizzie again! She's gorgeous!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks 
I have been doing everything you suggested, but the thing is…he doesn’t want my attention anymore.
I try very hard, but he go away.
He is so angry at me…
When Lizzie on my laps , give me kisses, he come to the room and cry, wine.
So I put Lizzie to the floor, come to him, to give him kisses as well, and he just go away.
I even tried to take him to my parents home without Lizzie, to see how he will treat me…but it was the same,
He just ignoring me.
I hope it’s just needs time.


----------

